# CLASSIC 2 MAGIC: Play SNES Cartridges on your SNES Mini (and much more)



## the_randomizer (Aug 17, 2018)

But wouldn't it be limited to Canoe's 80% compat?


----------



## Fred Molyneux (Aug 17, 2018)

If this works as good as it seems on the video, I'll probably be getting one. Have a lot of all cart.
Do modified ROMs with trainers (cheats etc.) work on this?


----------



## Reploid (Aug 17, 2018)

senseless addon for a senseless device. Kinda like Jaguar CD.


----------



## APartOfMe (Aug 17, 2018)

This is pretty neat


----------



## Fred Molyneux (Aug 17, 2018)

Reploid said:


> senseless addon for a senseless device. Kinda like Jaguar CD.


I know there is a lot of haters on this site. But how can you be a Nintendo hater and visit GBAtemp? Everyone loves the Snes mini!


----------



## Daisy (Aug 17, 2018)

Fred Molyneux said:


> I know there is a lot of haters on this site. But how can you be a Nintendo hater and visit GBAtemp? Everyone loves the Snes mini!



I love Nintendo but I despise the mini consoles, lol


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 17, 2018)

Can we not have that caps in the title? The official name isn't in caps and it looks horrible on the front page.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 17, 2018)

You are all better off getting a Super NT.


----------



## VitaType (Aug 17, 2018)

So yet another cartridge dumper just with a small SNES mini addition to make it look fancy?


----------



## Reploid (Aug 17, 2018)

Fred Molyneux said:


> I know there is a lot of haters on this site. But how can you be a Nintendo hater and visit GBAtemp? Everyone loves the Snes mini!


Fanboism is bad in general.
Dementia is bad in general.

Shit mini fans are overlaps of both categories.


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 17, 2018)

Price is 2 high for my taste. You can pick up an NES and SNES together for less money. If this would play NES and SNES cartridges then the price would be justified but it only plays SNES and that through the SNES mini emulator. If you want original games then play it through original hardware instead of emulation otherwise just use roms


----------



## duwen (Aug 17, 2018)

It's sort of a good, if not great, idea... but it seems kind of redundant.
Those like myself that have a decent library of SNES/SFC carts already have the means to play those carts (with 100% compatability, and not via a device dump that then emulates it).
Similarly, most owners of the SNES Classic that want to increase the library of playable titles have already Hakchi'd their device without the requirement of owning the carts.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 17, 2018)

Utterly useless device IMO. For the same price as a SNES Mini and this, you could literally just buy a regular ol' SNES and a bunch of games. If you can't live without HDMI, you can just get the SupaRetroN HD for nearly the same price as this. Even then, chances are if you have physical SNES games, you're going to have an actual SNES to play on.


----------



## Lazyboss (Aug 17, 2018)

History repeat itself.

Sega Genisis again.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 17, 2018)

i want an n64 mini with that adapter for sure


----------



## kuwanger (Aug 17, 2018)

Buy a used SNES.  Rip out the cartridge slot.  Solder on wires to connect it to a computer.  Dump your own games.


----------



## wiewiec (Aug 17, 2018)

But from where should we get roms for other 20 supported consoles that Shitendo does not sue?


----------



## Lazyboss (Aug 17, 2018)

wiewiec said:


> But from where should we get roms for other 20 supported consoles that Shitendo does not sue?


Torrent


----------



## gudenau (Aug 17, 2018)

http://classic2magic.com/ would be a better source.


----------



## Rudy69 (Aug 17, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Buy a used SNES.  Rip out the cartridge slot.  Solder on wires to connect it to a computer.  Dump your own games.


It's meant as a way for a casual collector to be able to play his games on the SNES Classic. Obviously someone who would dump his own roms is not the target


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 17, 2018)

It's a decent idea, but I wouldn't trust putting rare cartridges in one of these Chinese dumpsters. I recall the Game Genie scratching the hell out of pins on SNES chips and even somehow causing saves to vanish.


----------



## raynor_ni (Aug 17, 2018)

soo... like a commercial hakchi2 w/ retroarch?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 17, 2018)

Fred Molyneux said:


> I know there is a lot of haters on this site. But how can you be a Nintendo hater and visit GBAtemp? Everyone loves the Snes mini!


the s/nes mini is a nice concept and well executed, but suffers from a fatal flaw, limited selection of games.
while this addon tries to remedy that is really doesn't, or at least not completely as the emulator inside the devices has equally limited compatibility (which makes sense, since they never intended it to play more than the included games).
nintendo had the opportunity to put out a product that would have solved the number 1 problem with ilegal rom distribution if the micro consoles had the ability to connect to the eshop to add every nes or snes game you would want, but it doesn't and now they look like douchebags for taking down rom sites with little to no reason since they aren't making profit out of them.

that and also the raspberry pi/odroid/you name it exist and have better compatibility and even the ability to use crt televisions, making the classic edition micro consoles look like the copycats instead of the original thing.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Aug 17, 2018)

Wonder if they're going to violate GPL.


----------



## PRAGMA (Aug 17, 2018)

I would LOVE if someone did this for NDS games for PC/Switch. That would be fking AWESOME


----------



## Meteor7 (Aug 17, 2018)

Just $60 for all the input lag of emulation, with none of the convenience.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 17, 2018)

So it's hackchi if it was less convenient and wasn't free.
The answer to a question nobody asked.


----------



## Tomy Sakazaki (Aug 17, 2018)

Wow, a glorified hakchi box.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 17, 2018)

Lazyboss said:


> Torrent


nintendon's next target will be torrent sites


----------



## Coto (Aug 17, 2018)

this is a good idea. Why ninty hasn't done this. They will definitely need to do it for the upcoming n64 mini if it ever arrives. (would be a shame to give up on controller accesories such as transfer pak)


----------



## deadman8555 (Aug 17, 2018)

Daisies said:


> I love Nintendo but I despise the mini consoles, lol


Why csuse it brings down the value of your physical collection? Lol


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 17, 2018)

"Play backups via USB"
That saves up the NAND!
Hopefully they sell them at my local retro gaming store for a decent price.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Aug 17, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> "Play backups via USB"
> That saves up the NAND!
> Hopefully they sell them at my local retro gaming store for a decent price.


You can just buy a USB OTG adapter for much cheaper if all you want is USB storage.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 17, 2018)

SuperSVGA said:


> You can just buy a USB OTG adapter for much cheaper if all you want is USB storage.


Not only that.
I'm going to collect some SNES games, and if possible, buy an SNES to NES adapter and buy some NES games.
Again, if possible since it's all emulation.


----------



## gman666 (Aug 17, 2018)

So basically you pay $60 + Tax for the SNES Classic and another $60 + Tax for the attachment and you have no guarantees about compatibility. Meanwhile, you could just buy the original hardware for $60 - $70 on ebay.... Orrrr you could save up money and buy a Super NT with built in FPGA (Pretty much native gameplay) and significantly greater features.


----------



## ExploitJunkie (Aug 17, 2018)

*Clears Throat* *Correction*
SNES Mini Classic is a fantastic console but has one big flaw which frustrates all of its owners: The games collection is closed and limited.
Well no more! With *hakchi2 you can play any game you want!........*

MSRP: $*Free*
Availability: *Now*
...sales pitch pwned
And why is this front page seems more like and Eof in my opinion.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Aug 17, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Not only that.
> I'm going to collect some SNES games, and if possible, buy an SNES to NES adapter and buy some NES games.
> Again, if possible since it's all emulation.


What SNES to NES adapter are you looking at? I was looking at one a while ago, but it turned out to be an NES that just used the SNES for power, not really an adapter.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm talking about the RetroPort that comes with the RetroDuo. I think you can find them online seperately.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Aug 17, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> I'm talking about the RetroPort that comes with the RetroDuo. I think you can find them online seperately.


That one only works with the RetroDuo IIRC.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 17, 2018)

Fred Molyneux said:


> I know there is a lot of haters on this site. But how can you be a Nintendo hater and visit GBAtemp? Everyone loves the Snes mini!


Some people hate Nintendo for not giving them free games, so they come on gbatemp.


----------



## kuwanger (Aug 17, 2018)

Rudy69 said:


> It's meant as a way for a casual collector to be able to play his games on the SNES Classic. Obviously someone who would dump his own roms is not the target



No mention about how my suggestion is ruining a perfectly good SNES to create a rom dumper?  Yes, a very casual collector indeed.


----------



## Lazyboss (Aug 17, 2018)

leon315 said:


> nintendon's next target will be torrent sites


Torrents sites work in different way, the p2p is shared between me and you or others, unlike website hosting.
Yes Nintendo can put case but it will end up with fail, even if they win the case, imagine hundreds of websites out there with retro games, do you thing Nintendo will win them all?


----------



## leon315 (Aug 17, 2018)

Lazyboss said:


> Torrents sites work in different way, the p2p is shared between me and you or others, unlike website hosting.
> Yes Nintendo can put case but it will end up with fail, even if they win the case, imagine hundreds of websites out there with retro games, do you thing Nintendo will win them all?


this more works like a domino castle: all nintendo has to do is just bring some of the most important torrent's sites into trials, then win at court, most likely all others to avoid same emuparadise's fade will pull out all shared files.


----------



## Lpckid (Aug 17, 2018)

Comes with a snes rom cart to play all
Games. Then people would want it plus it has enhanced graphics to play all n64 games perfect.


----------



## Rel (Aug 17, 2018)

leon315 said:


> this more works like a domino castle: all nintendo has to do is just bring some of the most important torrent's sites into trials, then win at court, most likely all others to avoid same emuparadise's fade will pull out all shared files.


Won't work no matter how hard Nintendo wants to, The Pirate Bay is still around after all those attempts to shut it down. What makes you think Nintendo can do anything lol.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 17, 2018)

Rel said:


> Won't work no matter how hard Nintendo wants to, The Pirate Bay is still around after all those attempts to shut it down. What makes you think Nintendo can do anything lol.


That's just my theory man, maybe they will get a try... You know Ninty has the big money  lol if there will be the Judgment Day for all torrent sites, let's back to use Emule xD


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Aug 17, 2018)

Reploid said:


> senseless addon for a senseless device. Kinda like Jaguar CD.



Aside from the fact that I actually quite like the Jaguar, this is actually quite a good add-on. Original SNES consoles will not last forever and many of them are almost 30 years old; by producing devices like these, it is the best somewhat official way to continue playing original SNES games in 2018.
Of course if you already have a working SNES, that's probably better, but going forward it's difficult to say how much longer we will have working SNES consoles for.

Edit: On a different note, would it have been so hard to allow SNES Minis to accept miniature game packs or cards? Say a small SD-sized card that comes with an additional 10 games or so. They could have made a small fortune at that rate!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 17, 2018)

Awesome but I am fine with Super NES MINI PAL with MOST SNES ROMS THAT I WANT.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 17, 2018)

TheMrIron2 said:


> Aside from the fact that I actually quite like the Jaguar, this is actually quite a good add-on. Original SNES consoles will not last forever and many of them are almost 30 years old; by producing devices like these, it is the best somewhat official way to continue playing original SNES games in 2018.
> Of course if you already have a working SNES, that's probably better, but going forward it's difficult to say how much longer we will have working SNES consoles for.


Except there are various other devices available that don't require $140 worth of hardware that can play SNES games just as well as this. The Supa RetroNHD, for instance, costs the same as this add-on and will play pretty much any SNES game. 

Not to mention the original SNES is a very well-made piece of hardware, you have to pretty much deliberately abuse the thing to get it to stop working to a point it can't be repaired. As far as I know, the only real thing that will totally kill a SNES beyond repair is corrosion from water damage, which I imagine isn't all that common among SNES consoles being sold today. 

This add-on is supposed to be aimed at people who want to play their physical SNES games, but that's redundant because 99% of that market...already owns a SNES, or Retron-esque device, or a clone that can play physical games. And the other 1% probably aren't even aware this thing will exist because they're casual players who bought a SNES Mini for nostalgia purposes only, not for long-term SNES goodness.


----------



## tbb043 (Aug 17, 2018)

Reploid said:


> senseless addon for a senseless device. Kinda like Jaguar CD.



Unlike the jag cd it doesn't look like something you can poop in, tho.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 17, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Except there are various other devices available that don't require $140 worth of hardware that can play SNES games just as well as this. The Supa RetroNHD, for instance, costs the same as this add-on and will play pretty much any SNES game.
> 
> Not to mention the original SNES is a very well-made piece of hardware, you have to pretty much deliberately abuse the thing to get it to stop working to a point it can't be repaired. As far as I know, the only real thing that will totally kill a SNES beyond repair is corrosion from water damage, which I imagine isn't all that common among SNES consoles being sold today.
> 
> This add-on is supposed to be aimed at people who want to play their physical SNES games, but that's redundant because 99% of that market...already owns a SNES, or Retron-esque device, or a clone that can play physical games. And the other 1% probably aren't even aware this thing will exist because they're casual players who bought a SNES Mini for nostalgia purposes only, not for long-term SNES goodness.


you forget the most important thing HD resolution, snes looks complete crap on hd tvs and this way using an emulator you can get a much better picture than using original hardware.

i got a working n64 and the games look awnful on my hd tv, and im a colector, i like using the original cartrige,disc whatever media a console uses, i collect them, so im still waiting on an emulatorish console that can read the n64 cartridges instead of just using a pie.


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Aug 17, 2018)

tbf the RetroN will also upscale it as well. Ultimately I think the fact it's using HDMI is the biggest benefit to image quality on HDTVs, scanline shaders and the like are great though. But again; this is an official way to play SNES with a third party accessory in 2018. I don't question the SNES's durability, but for how long? I think you overestimate electronics if you believe they can keep functioning forever simply because of good engineering. Besides, most SNES consoles that are still around are yellowed - some badly - and this looks better on a shelf while providing better image quality than an original SNES, and while being official.


----------



## Murmandamus (Aug 17, 2018)

Lazyboss said:


> History repeat itself.
> 
> Sega Genisis again.



Not to be a spelling Nazi but this has driven me insane for 25 yrs its Genesis just think my bud Gene has a lil Sis? Eh!


----------



## |<roni&g (Aug 18, 2018)

Pretty cool but with all the shutdowns I'm cheering for ROMS over carts right now, we need new untraceable rom sites that dgaf.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kuwanger said:


> Buy a used SNES.  Rip out the cartridge slot.  Solder on wires to connect it to a computer.  Dump your own games.



If I can't get a snes brand new and boxed I ain't interested


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 18, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> Pretty cool but with all the shutdowns I'm cheering for ROMS over carts right now, we need new untraceable rom sites that dgaf.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Super NT FTW, has the Snes hardware simulated to the tee, HDMI and no lag.


----------



## blindseer (Aug 18, 2018)

If you want to dump roms, go to gamestop and buy a retron 5, crappy input lag for actual emulation, but you can hack it to dump roms... more expensive route but can dump 10ish different consoles from it...


----------



## pasc (Aug 18, 2018)

*dusts off Super Retro Advance*.
...

waaait...





Tom Bombadildo said:


> Utterly useless device IMO. For the same price as a SNES Mini and this, you could literally just buy a regular ol' SNES and a bunch of games. If you can't live without HDMI, you can just get the SupaRetroN HD for nearly the same price as this. Even then, chances are if you have physical SNES games, you're going to have an actual SNES to play on.



Orrr you get yourself that sweet Super Retro Trio


----------



## invaderyoyo (Aug 18, 2018)

$80 + $60 = $140

At that point why not save up a bit more and go for a Super NT?


----------



## jefffisher (Aug 18, 2018)

i like the idea but the price is too high and it looks cheap.
lower the price to $30 and move the usb port somewhere hidden like underneath or in a pocket on the back or something.
engrave the logo instead of a sticker, and add some color either purple or the red yellow green blue and i'm in.


----------



## eriol33 (Aug 18, 2018)

I wish it's easy to buy sd2snes


----------



## K3N1 (Aug 18, 2018)

leon315 said:


> nintendon's next target will be torrent sites


ReviewTechUsa has a wonderful video debunking your theory. The masses on ways to acquire back ups on anything is unbeatable. The internet is so rapidly shareable that it's hard to disband everything online. People have been illegally download mp3s for the past 10 years. Apple tried suing the crap out of anyone that obtained an illegal mp3. Sony tried suing people over uploading their movies. But damn it if I dont want to pay for the next Eminem single, or I want to watch The Interview I can sure as hell do it for free within 2 or 3 clicks of a search.

There is no way big cooperation is going to be able to delete widely spread 5mb files of a SNES or whatever game file exists. Sure they can put a hold on it but people will just reupload to other measure.

Heck Nintendo would have to sue the internet. Point is you cant stop the masses when it comes to digital media online it's too widely spread.


----------



## Classicgamer (Aug 18, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> i got a working n64 and the games look awnful on my hd tv, and im a colector, i like using the original cartrige,disc whatever media a console uses, i collect them, so im still waiting on an emulatorish console that can read the n64 cartridges instead of just using a pie.




http://retrorgb.com/ultrahdmi.html


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 18, 2018)

Classicgamer said:


> http://retrorgb.com/ultrahdmi.html



just not worth imo, still doesnt look as good as emulators wich have extra options like save states and filters and widescreens and such.Not to mention emulated memory cards since those things with baterys just die and you loose all your saves...


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 18, 2018)

You could always just buy a clone console that plays SNES cartridges. There are a ton of the 2 or 3 in one consoles out there, and some of them play Genesis and Master System.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 18, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> You could always just buy a clone console that plays SNES cartridges. There are a ton of the 2 or 3 in one consoles out there, and some of them play Genesis and Master System.


still waiting on a clone n64 that can play n64 cartridges too.


----------



## Classicgamer (Aug 18, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> just not worth imo, still doesnt look as good as emulators wich have extra options like save states and filters and widescreens and such.Not to mention emulated memory cards since those things with baterys just die and you loose all your saves...



While I agree that losing save states sucks but that doesn’t bother me too much because I grew up without them through the NES days on up.

Filters aren’t too bad of a loss for perfect operation of the games. N64 emulation is a bit all over the place currently. The scan line effect is amazing and the ability to de-blu is a great feature. Again- scanlines were how I played it back then so scanlines are a must for me LoL

The memory cards aren’t a big deal when using an everdrive.

Basically it comes down to your preference of perfect hardware operation vs current imperfect emulation.

I hope an N64 mini comes out because I’d love to compare the Ultra HDMI to it!


----------



## Robika (Aug 18, 2018)

Reploid said:


> Fanboism is bad in general.
> Dementia is bad in general.
> 
> Shit mini fans are overlaps of both categories.


Crying! I think instead of this you could just do the HDMI mod to your SNES and done


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 18, 2018)

Classicgamer said:


> While I agree that losing save states sucks but that doesn’t bother me too much because I grew up without them through the NES days on up.
> 
> Filters aren’t too bad of a loss for perfect operation of the games. N64 emulation is a bit all over the place currently. The scan line effect is amazing and the ability to de-blu is a great feature. Again- scanlines were how I played it back then so scanlines are a must for me LoL
> 
> ...


yeah lets hope n64 mini becomes a thing , every direct im hopping for an n64 mini announcement, also afaik everdrive64 does not backup memory card saves, it only backup games that saved on the cartridges, any game that required the controller pak still only save on the controller pak.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2018)

Really cool but pretty pointless


----------



## face235 (Aug 19, 2018)

Add this to the list:

"Why does this exist again?"


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 19, 2018)

Wait, can you boot an unmodified snes mini from USB?


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 19, 2018)

can I puke at this message's original content please


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2018)

or maybe and this might sound crazy you could just use hakchi and put whatever games you want on your snes mini for free


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 19, 2018)

GensokyoIceFairy said:


> Isn't it like £25+ per game tho and even then cartridge only? Then again, asking for £35 for a device dumper is also taking the piss.


SNES game prices vary widely, but generally only games that are somewhat "rare" are more expensive than $30+. LttP is only $20, DKC is only $15, Super Mario Kart is $20, Super Mario All Stars is like $15, Super Mario World is $15, etc etc. And that's just some of the more "expensive" carts I'm seeing on eBay, some of these you can get for cheaper.

And for the more expensive games, like Earthbound or FF3 or Chrono Trigger, you can buy repro carts that are $10-$15 a pop and, for the most part, work exactly the same as original carts. I've got repro's of all the aforementioned games, and they all work perfectly.


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 19, 2018)

Living in a PAL region (where the MD outsold the SNES a lot IIRC) it's more expensive than in NTSC


----------



## Captain_N (Aug 19, 2018)

I already have 3 devices that do this for the real snes. Super wild card dx2, Ufo pro 8 and gamedoctor 7. This one does have a use port.
I might get a second snes mini for this device depending how well the snes mini emulates ps1 games.

I wonder if this device will play my Star ocean reproduction i made. it has a 12mb rom size.

The real way to play retro games is the original consoles and a CRT. True retro is done they way it was back when retro systems were new.


----------



## jurai (Aug 19, 2018)

eriol33 said:


> I wish it's easy to buy sd2snes



Uh it's really easy to buy one


----------



## eriol33 (Aug 20, 2018)

jurai said:


> Uh it's really easy to buy one


it's hard for me since I don't live in the US. there is no local reseller in Indonesia and I have to pay so much to the custom.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 20, 2018)

Why though? If you desperately want to play "your old cartridges", a SNES Mini is the last thing you should be using. If you're not a purist, use a ROM, if you are a purist, why are you using a SNES Mini? If this is a matter of legality, dumpers are readily available and don't cost nearly as much. It's a device for nobody, no matter how I slice it.


----------



## Bellebite2000 (Aug 20, 2018)

eriol33 said:


> I wish it's easy to buy sd2snes



Exactly, if you love retrogaming, you have a SD2SNES already (and a full collection of everdrive / darksoft stuff), REAL hardware, and no half working emulator you plug to your TV.


----------



## eriol33 (Aug 20, 2018)

Bellebite2000 said:


> Exactly, if you love retrogaming, you have a SD2SNES already (and a full collection of everdrive / darksoft stuff), REAL hardware, and no half working emulator you plug to your TV.


I have a real snes collecting dust since I have no cartidge to play. still, given that I only play chrono trigger on snes emulator, I don't think I miss SNES that much these days, plus chrono trigger just recently published on PC


----------



## Bellebite2000 (Aug 20, 2018)

eriol33 said:


> I have a real snes collecting dust since I have no cartidge to play. still, given that I only play chrono trigger on snes emulator, I don't think I miss SNES that much these days, plus chrono trigger just recently published on PC



The article started with "*If you LOVE Retro Gaming"*, this is why I commented earlier.
Again, I am not judging. Some people are fine getting "food" at Mc Donald's.


----------



## garyopa (Aug 20, 2018)

Would like to point out to the many posters here saying its 'uesless' device. Sure for those already experienced in world of emulators and roms, or already have a bunch of retro equipment, it may on the surface seem 'useless'.

But remember Nintendo introduce the 'world of retro' gaming to millions and millions of people that have not experience any form of 'retro gaming', the majority infact don't even 'own any gaming system', or either own a XB1 or PS4, and when they saw those Mini consoles on sale from Nintendo officially, had suddenly a flashback to when they were a kid first experiencing Mario after unwrapping their new costly toy their parents bought, and since those long gone-by early childhood gaming days, and since then have not really stay in the 'video gaming world', and have moved on with life, but now suddenly with these Mini's on market, millions of those kind of people have been throw into era they thought was gone and now are looking to 'expand' their enjoyment by playing other games, or maybe even dust off a few original cartridges that they kept stored away all these years in the attic.

That above is the market that C2M is aim'ing at, those millions that were freshly introduced to the 'retro gaming era', and don't really have the 'vast knowledge' about it, like you and me and thousands of GBATemp'ers.


----------



## Bellebite2000 (Aug 21, 2018)

garyopa said:


> Would like to point out to the many posters here saying its 'uesless' device. Sure for those already experienced in world of emulators and roms, or already have a bunch of retro equipment, it may on the surface seem 'useless'.
> 
> But remember Nintendo introduce the 'world of retro' gaming to millions and millions of people that have not experience any form of 'retro gaming', the majority infact don't even 'own any gaming system', or either own a XB1 or PS4, and when they saw those Mini consoles on sale from Nintendo officially, had suddenly a flashback to when they were a kid first experiencing Mario after unwrapping their new costly toy their parents bought, and since those long gone-by early childhood gaming days, and since then have not really stay in the 'video gaming world', and have moved on with life, but now suddenly with these Mini's on market, millions of those kind of people have been throw into era they thought was gone and now are looking to 'expand' their enjoyment by playing other games, or maybe even dust off a few original cartridges that they kept stored away all these years in the attic.
> 
> That above is the market that C2M is aim'ing at, those millions that were freshly introduced to the 'retro gaming era', and don't really have the 'vast knowledge' about it, like you and me and thousands of GBATemp'ers.



That is my whole point. If you really love retrogaming, you don't wait for Nintendo to discover what emulation is. Proper sentence for this article should have been :" If you discovered emulation thanks to Nintendo 2 months ago, then this is something for you, maybe". Feel like current phrasing is a giant click-bait.


----------



## Amabo (Aug 22, 2018)

Totally, loading a rom internally or having the same rom being loaded via a USB cart reader is essentially what this is. A complete waste of money is what this is when you can do so much more with a USB device for free. What next, adding a double speed CD-Rom to read PSX CDs?

I'm all for modding but trying to con users out of $60 to do something free options can do better is a bit rediculous. I find the 3DS-Flashcard site can pre-order now, I need to get more deepth information


----------



## teamvb (Aug 22, 2018)

I may get one if it support sd2snes ,play msu1 ,fx,dsp,sa1  games,or everdrive,gamedoctor,ufo etc,sometime u want to use old school copiers or should  i just buy a super nt,


----------



## Amabo (Aug 28, 2018)

http://3ds-flashcard.com/home/81-c2m-or-classic-2-magic-for-snes-mini.html. here can pre-order now.


----------



## Henri-ici (Aug 29, 2018)

Also found sxflashcard.com to pre-order the classic 2 magic.


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (Aug 30, 2018)

Looks quite expensive to me and i can just use hakchi to put my games on it anyway.


----------



## SonyUSA (Aug 31, 2018)

I tried Mario 64 and it runs really dang well on it! I'm not sure if hakchi adds other emu support but the C2M was drag and drop. Plus it works with all the official Nintendo controllers, so I don't see why an N64 Classic couldn't work... except for the fact that all the good games for N64 would require a collosal feat in terms of acquiring licensing from Rare xD


----------



## Mark2333 (Sep 12, 2018)

garyopa said:


> *If you LOVE Retro Gaming, then you need to check out THE must have accessory for the official SNES Mini consoles
> *
> View attachment 140123​
> Due to my various 'insider' contacts, I was able to recently sit-down and have fun with the C2M device, before it officially launches next month, and its truly does live up to its name, bringing retro gaming 'magic' to your Mini consoles, first off it allows you to play your original SNES cartridges, second it even allows you to 'backup' those cartridges to your choose of USB devices, and it also opens up your closed console to allow playing any SNES game you wish, no longer limited to just what Nintendo wants you to enjoy playing again from your childhood, infact you can even now magically play retro games from various other classic console manufacturers, over 20 different systems are supported, check out the official PR details below and their website and short 'intro video', and stay tuned as I bring you more coverage of this retro magical device soon.
> ...



It's released already.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 12, 2018)

Analogue Super NT + SD2SNES, best way to play Snes games, *shrug* Cycle-accurate FPGA hardware simulation, so...


----------



## Mark2333 (Sep 14, 2018)

Also found it's sold in Amazon and Ebay, but the price is so High compared with the resellers.


----------



## Medveitsi (Sep 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Analogue Super NT + SD2SNES, best way to play Snes games, *shrug* Cycle-accurate FPGA hardware simulation, so...


what about that it runs at 60hz instead of the proper 60.09hz of a real SNES?


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 20, 2018)

garyopa said:


> *If you LOVE Retro Gaming, then you need to check out THE must have accessory for the official SNES Mini consoles*
> ​


If you LOVE retro gaming then you put the cartridge into a real SNES.

Not even going down the whole rabbit hole of finding a 1CHIP SNES, RGB cables, and Framemeister. I won't knock on people who play on an emulator with their controller of choice but gosh darn, Cartridge + Emulator is just for the look of things. Less convenient and less authentic than other options it's in the weird inferior middle-ground. 


I was going to say shame on maxconsole for not knowing better but it turns out to be original writings from GBAtemp star poster @garyopa posting on behalf of his company "insider contacts". Surprised ads like this are allowed but I know it's expensive running a free site with this much traffic.

Pro tip if you want to avoid seeing posts like this in the future:


----------



## KHEOPS (Oct 25, 2018)

secret of mana is also good


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 25, 2018)

Medveitsi said:


> what about that it runs at 60hz instead of the proper 60.09hz of a real SNES?



The difference is going to be negligible to 99% of people. Still more accurate than Canoe being run in the Snes Classic.


----------



## CORE (Oct 26, 2018)

SEGA..Saturn...San.Shiro!

The Hell with this device go Home and Play Sega Saturn San!


----------

